

Ask HN: Review my site erwaittimes.us - dvansickle

After a recent trip to a crowded emergency room, I put together this site to track wait times published by hospitals and to let people submit their own wait times after a visit to the ER.<p>http://erwaittimes.us<p>It's my first project and I (obviously) haven't put any time into design. I'm looking for some help kicking the tires and steering this project in the right direction.<p>Currently it aggregates wait times from all known US hospitals that advertise them online; that number is growing every day. However, the key would be getting people to post their own times when they're in the ER or after their visit. Think that's possible?<p>Would you ever use it? How could it be improved?<p>Also, I recently came across InQuickER, which partners with a small number of hospitals to track wait times and sell you a place in line for ~$25. What would you do in the face of this emerging competitor?<p>Thanks for the help.
David
======
brk
This would probably be the last thing on my mind if I actually had to go to an
ER.

The "use your location" button doesn't do anything when I click it (other than
generate a Firefox message that you want to use my location, which I allow).

Seems like if there is a real app/use for this it should try to auto-locate
based on IP, and maybe offer something for more granular location.

Have some ability to rate ER's by trauma type (broken bone, concussion,
whatever).

When a user hits the page, show top 5 or 6 trauma types and closest ER with
best rating for that type.

User can click a trauma type to pull up (pre-cached?) more local ER's ranked
by wait-time and rating for that type. One more click gives map and macro
driving directions to ER with click-to-print button.

Also has common patient handling instructions for various things (keep patient
upright, sedated, whatever) based on trauma type.

Sidebar has, based on location, local ambulance companies, ER #'s, Police/Fire
deparment phone numbers.

... quick top-of-my-head thoughts...

